# Lost e mails



## king60 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi

For some reason I just noticed that my SENT e mails are not being saved and I now can't find any I've saved in 2012 Have looked where they should be and they aren't there. And I didn't erase them by mistake, Can they be retrieved?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Need more info.

Are you using Apple Mail application?
What kind of email account is it: POP, IMAP, Gmail, iCloud, etc ...?

What version of OS X are you running?


----------



## king60 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi

Am using 10.6.8. Netscape 7.1. POP.

No I'm not using Apple Mail.

I had this problem a few years ago but never did find the solution and gave up. I did change yesterday the folder where I want my SENT e mails to go to and I guess the ones I am sending now are going there but is there anyway that you can think of that I can find the ones that somehow were deleted (these are from Jan 2012 to the other day).

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry, don't know much about Netscape, I didn't think many people still had it especially on OS X.

I would suggest googling to see where Netscape default location for saving emails is.
(Probably in ~/Library somewhere)
You might be able to manually navigate there and see if the old emails are still present.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

king60 said:


> is there anyway that you can think of that I can find the ones that somehow were deleted (these are from Jan 2012 to the other day).
> 
> Thanks


I Have restore and repaired MS Entourage Mails, but not the Netscape ones. Did some search and found some tips that might help you get back your deleted mails.

1 Log into your Netscape Mail account.
2 Navigate to the Trash folder. It will be an email folder located in the left hand corner. It will be one of the folders located under the Inbox folder.
3 Select the deleted email you want to restore, and then choose the restore mail option. The deleted email will return to your Inbox. Alternatively, you can drag and drop emails from your trash folder into your Inbox.


----------



## king60 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. Tom, I will do this tomorrow morning and let you know what happens. I really appreciate it.
Paul


----------



## king60 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Tom
Actually I decided to stay up and try what you suggested but actually I think I incorrectly stated the problem.

The deleted e mails from my SENT folder were NOT purposely deleted by me but for some unknown reason they just disappeared and I did not purposely delete them! This has something to do with the ones i sent a few days ago that were sent but I got a message which said *"The message was sent successfully but could not be copied to your SENT folder".

*So this is really the problem.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## king60 (Nov 20, 2011)

TOMPATRICK

Well, you were correct after all!! After I got your first reply I went into the TRASH folder but it was the wrong one! The one I should have selected was the one under "WORK ACCOUNT" and I did find all of my missing SENT e mails.

*"The messages could not be moved or copied to folder "SENT" because writing to folder failed. To gain disk space from the file menu first choose "EMPTY TRASH" and then choose Compact Folders and then try again"*

Of course I did what the message prompted me to do but I have been able to drag some to the SENT folder I want them to be in but if I drag too many I get the above message. Any suggestions as to how I can drag them all (about six months worth of e mails!) at the same time so I don't have to spend hours doing them one or two at a time?

At any rate your suggestion has worked and I am VERY VERY GRATEFUL!!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## king60 (Nov 20, 2011)

One more thing. Now when i send an e mail I get this again:
*The message was sent successfully but could not be copied to your SENT folder".*

Any idea as to how I can fix this?

Thanks


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

king60 said:


> TOMPATRICK
> 
> *"The messages could not be moved or copied to folder "SENT" because writing to folder failed. To gain disk space from the file menu first choose "EMPTY TRASH" and then choose Compact Folders and then try again"*


The above message you getting interprets that you need to compact folders to gain some space for mails to be saved. Now I read some articles on compacting which I am sharing with you.

http://email.about.com/od/mozillath...lders_Now_and_Then_in_Mozilla_Thunderbird.htm
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=571485
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Compacting_folders#How_to_compact_folders (this is for Mozilla but serves the same purpose)

Also be cautious because compacting may also result in losing some mails.


----------



## king60 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks. Yes I've Compacted them but still get that message and when I send an e mail it doesn't let me save it! I went to MAIL & NEWSGROUP ACCOUNT SETTINGS and tried changing the SENT folder to another place but that doesn't do it either, Any other ideas?

Again I really appreciate you taking time to try and help me.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I strongly suggest you switch to a current e-mail client. Using software that hasn't been updated or supported in 8 years is not a good idea. There may simply be no fix for your problem. No one is updating the code. You're running it on an operating system that was released 5 years after the software was discontinued. It was never tested on that platform. 

Save what data you can, and move to something current.


----------



## king60 (Nov 20, 2011)

I know and I realize this but I guess I'ma creature of habit! I will change one of these days I'm sure but for now I would like to try and see if I can solve this problem. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

king60 said:


> I know and I realize this but I guess I'ma creature of habit! I will change one of these days I'm sure *but for now I would like to try and see if I can solve this problem.* Thanks for the concern.


That's my point. The problem may not be solvable. You're working with incredibly outdated software on a newer platform it was never tested on or even in existence when the software was discontinued.

The "fix" is to move to supported software.


----------



## king60 (Nov 20, 2011)

Any suggestions as to what I should move to and is it possible to move all my e mails there also?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're going to use a Mac, you should probably use Mail. I have no idea what options you have for moving the e-mails. Since Apple isn't big on legacy support, your options may be limited.


----------



## king60 (Nov 20, 2011)

OK. Thanks. But if anyone reading this can still come up with any suggestions as to how to solve my problem for now I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## king60 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi

Amazingly I seem to have solved my problem which has to do with NETSCAPE 7.1!!

When I would send an e mail I'd get this message:

* "The message was sent successfully but could not be copied to your SENT folder".*

The solution I found was:
1) Create a new folder (NEW SENT is the name I came up with but of course you can make anything up) under IN BOX 
2) Go to MAIL & NEWSGROUPS ACCOUNT SETTINGS and under your e mail go to COPIES & FOLDERS
3) Under "Place a copy in" check "OTHER" and find "NEW SENT on (your e mail address)" and check it.
4) Also check off "Bcc these e mail address"
5) Click OK and this will put your new SENT e mails in this folder

I hate to even jinx myself but it seems to be working at least for now.

Also, I found out that I can move my older SENT e mails to this NEW SENT folder with no problem.

Thanks for everyone that has tried to help me. Knowing NETSCAPE I'm sure I'll be back for more help one of these days and who knows it may be sooner than I hope! I am so used to NETSCAPE and I know I will probably not be able to use it when I go from SNOW LEOPARD to LION but I'll deal with that later.

Paul


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

You have several choices. 

Apple's Mail works fairly well. Mozilla Thunderbird is another free program. Again, it works well, as I recall. The Opera browser has its own built-in email client. I'm not certain whether Safari does as well, as I use Firefox, and I haven't bothered to familiarize myself with Safari. 

You also could use Gmail, but I'm wary of storing all my messages on a remote server. It's not that I'm afraid of someone else reading my mail. The problem is that I wouldn't have copies of my messages in my possession.

I think Mail will allow you to import your mailbox from Netscape, but I'm not certain about other programs.


----------

